# do any of you with ibs try fasting?



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

hi . ive had ibs my whole life, and im trying to fast. does it worsen your stomach???? or does it help your ibs? im ibs type c and d, so it suciks. hopefully this will help. do any of you want to join me in on fasting??? thanks


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi,Abstaining from chocolate and wine is bad enough for me, I'm not up for fasting. Sorry.I do think it helps me to eat regularly. If I'm real hungry and have pain it seems to complicate things.Good Luck though!


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

I've tried fasting for a few days and my IBS is okay during those couple of days. However, my IBS more than makes up for it when I start putting food in my empty stomach. This is why I stick to safe foods, such as baked potatoes and rice during my IBS flare ups instead of fasting cold-turkey.


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

baked potatoes and pasta are good for me too. I also eat lots of saltine crackers during a flare up.I really hate that hungry + pain feeling.


----------



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

waht else foods are you guys eating? im just curious.


----------



## dbains2k (Jun 8, 2003)

I've tried fasting for a couple days but I still get D. the last time I tried it, the 2nd day i had a huge run of D that was green.


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

What other foods am I eating when I'm going through a bad time?My current diet (going through a bad time right now) consists of plain sourdough english muffins, potatoes, rice, and Heather's lemon rice pudding (yum!).


----------



## kiryakitty (Aug 16, 2003)

Hey there fellow State student!I would advise against fasting. I've tried it for a couple days and usually just ended up feeling hungry and uncomfortable. If I don't eat I get worse symptoms when I eat again.What works best for me is to eat small amounts often. And unlike most IBS folks, I seam to do better with insoluable fiber. Without it I get horrible C. I just deal with the gas and bloating so I can actually go.Some safe staples for me that are more soluable fiber are white rice, mushrooms, cucumber. Things that are light and dont' take a lot of work to digest.good luck.


----------



## Purple_Jewel_Gurl (Sep 6, 2003)

So do you take fiber supplements for insoluble fiber or are there certain foods? It seems like I try everything, and I'm still C constantly...


----------



## Sar (Apr 9, 2003)

I've tried fasting, but when i did eventually eat i became very ill, not trying that one again!!!!It was in my attempt to detox!Sarah


----------

